# 240sx vs corolla gts



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well my friend and i have been goin back and forth about the new corolla gts coming out soon and he says that they will be able to take a 240sx with the sr20det. I have no knowledge of the new gts's would anyone feel free to enlighten me and tell me if he is right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

No and No.
I live just outside of Cambridge, Ontario, Canada where the corrolla is made, and make regular jaunts down there. And the Corolla is pretty much a badge job.
Matrix, Corolla, Celica all use the same 1.8L engine with just different options, ( VvTi, bore, stroke...etc.)

The Hp are 123, 130, and 140 respectively. I doubt the GTS will have the same 180Hp engine that goes into the Celica GTS, as it would take valuable sale away from an obviously more expensive model.

But... even if it did, 180Hp is no match for an easily tuned 205Hp+ on the red-top SR's.

Hope that helps,
-Jarret


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if i remember correctly. the Matrix carries the same engine as the Celica GTS, but the Matrix is just AWD. 

Corolla GTS? do you mean the Corolla S? or is there another trim model coming out?

but i thought Toyota simply x'ed out the GTS badge for the Corolla and replaced it with the "S" badge? if that's the case, then the Corolla S only has 130hp. 

regardless, neither the Celica GTS, Matrix, or Corolla GTS will be a match for a SR powered 240SX. are you kidding me?


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, a Corolla GT-S beating an SR20DET 240SX, HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA. Oh man, that's a good one.


----------

